# The Merrimack Valley Antique Bottle Club’s 45th Annual Bottle Show 9/15/2019



## texkev (Jul 8, 2019)

September 15, 2019 on a Sunday
Westford, Massachusetts
The Merrimack Valley Antique Bottle Club’s 45th Annual Bottle Show
9:00 am to 2:00 pm


There will be a $20 door prize drawing just for early buyers at 8:45 am. 


www.mvabc.org


Westford Regency Inn
219 Littleton Road
Westford, Massachusetts
Contact: Cliff Hoyt, 978-458-6575 choyt48@comcast.net


----------

